# Connecting to Internet via Router & Cable Modem



## vtotero (Jan 1, 2005)

I am currently connected to the Internet via a Comcast Cable modem and a Linksys router (after having moved from another location where I was similarly connected using Time/Warner's Roadrunner). 

There are 3 computers connected to the router - 2 macs and a PC. My blue tower G3 mac (OS 9.2) and the PC (XP) have connected without any trouble. My wife's desktop (flat screen with round base, using OS 9.2) iMac is hit or miss (mostly miss) and continually reverts back to the old Roadrunner IP address. She often have to restart 4-5 times to get online.

I have set the control panel TCP/IP to Connect via "Ethernet built-in" "Using DHCP Server". Rather than automatically connecting using the appropriate IP address, Subnet mask, and Router address as my other Mac does, it defaults to the former numbers. How can I configure my IMac to consistently connect to the Internet via the router and the cable modem realizing that Comcast allows multiple computers to be connected in this manner?

Please help as my wife is about to throw a rock through the computer and has not been a happy camper for the past few weeks. I have already had a house call from a Comcast repairman with no success. I need some to tell me how to properly configure the iMac in a way that will connect up each and every time.

Am looking for a less stressful New Year!!

Vince


----------



## etaf (Oct 2, 2003)

have a look at the router dhcp range and set the mac to a fixed address above the dhcp range.
You could also - depending on router - set up using mac address

these may help
http://www.apple.com/support/panther/network/
http://www.rklco.com/classes/networking.html

http://computer.howstuffworks.com/home-network.htm
http://www.putergeek.com/home_network_2/
http://www.homenethelp.com/web/howto/net-name-xp.asp#winxppro


----------

